# Air Compressor Dog House



## Karl_T (Aug 25, 2015)

This 7.5 Hp Quincy air compressor followed me home from the auction:


Trouble is, I already got two pounds of sh*t in a one pound box when
it comes to shop space.

Anybody ever put the air compressor in a dog house outside? Remember I
live on the tundra (MN).  Otherwise, I got to sell it. I paid all of
$300, so I should come out OK


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 25, 2015)

You need to just build a bigger shop.  But as long as you build the dog house weather tight and have plenty of ventilation the compressor will me fine. Although the dog probably won't be happy.


----------



## francist (Aug 25, 2015)

Personally I haven't, but I have seen what happens if the "dog house" is too small. 

A crew working with us was using a small compressor for fresh air breathing supply but they felt the noise was objectionable to surrounding neighbours. They built a nice little box, insulated it of course, and stuck the compressor inside. Hmmmm, guess what happened? In short order the machine overheated and pretty much self-destructed. Granted it was not as beefy a machine as yours, but still, don't overlook ventilation. The dog-houses I've seen in logging camps for diesel gennies all have open sides or big louvres that open up.

-frank


----------



## fixit (Aug 25, 2015)

You would need some heat for winter start ups. I would suggest a electric heater ("milk house heater") on a thermostat set for like 50 degrees. It will keep the condensation down & keep the motor dry also. Cold oil startups & condensation will be your major problems.

fixit


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 25, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> This 7.5 Hp Quincy air compressor followed me home from the auction:
> 
> 
> Trouble is, I already got two pounds of sh*t in a one pound box when
> ...



Shouldn't be a problem. Some tank draining management during the winter months would be a possible concern.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with all of the above.  I would use water pipe heat tracing or an oil pan heater for the winter startups.  Lots of ventilation.


----------



## Andre (Aug 25, 2015)

My solution to a quiet compressor was to piece one together from a refrigerant system pump and a compressor tank from the side of the road. But that's just me  

Make sure you can still drain it, route a pipe from the bottom of the tank to a valve, pointed out of the doghouse. At the end of the day flick the valve and use the tank pressure to shoot water out. They're handy.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the input, everybody.

What do you all think of this plan?

Put a smaller pulley on for 25% speed reduction and torque increase. Should help with winter starting. I'll put it on a VFD and can run the motor 25% faster for sandblasting, otherwise leave the motor run slow.

FWIW, my son has the same unit outside in his unheated barn and he has trouble with VFD KOs in cold weather. An extremely slow ramp up solves his issue unless its below zero. I use my air compressor a lot in below zero weather.


----------



## Andre (Aug 25, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> Thanks for the input, everybody.
> 
> What do you all think of this plan? Put a smaller pulley on for 25% speed reduction and torque increase. Should help with winter starting.



If you need more torque to start in Winter, something probably isn't right. Use a small oil plug heater if one can be added.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for the subject and your ideas. Please tell us how much the VFD for that size motor costs and then how well the VFD preformed, Thanks Again…Dave


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 25, 2015)

I paid $5 for a 10hp VFD at another auction. Hope you don't think I over paid 

An oil plug heater is a good idea, didn't know such a thing was made.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 25, 2015)

For what its worth a 300w halogen light in the dog house will keep the compressor warm.
 Be sure to put a water separator in your discharge line or loop the air hose over some thing high like a truss. The poor mans way.
******Just Saying**************G**************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****************************


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 25, 2015)

You could wrap heat tape around the compressor crankcase , even one on tank for drainage , you will need lots. Of air circulation at least in warm weather. A fan could be installed for that. The tapes are usually thermostat controlled the fan could be too.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 26, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> Thanks for the input, everybody.
> 
> What do you all think of this plan?
> 
> ...



Another start up approach is to use a centrifugal clutch. This will get the motor spun up before engaging and lets the torque build up.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 26, 2015)

uncle harry said:


> ther start up approach is to use a centrifugal clutch. This will get the motor spun up before engaging and lets the torque build up.


Large compressors come with this already. Its called an unloader valve. No air is pumped until up to speed.  I've never looked into it, maybe these can be adjusted to let the unit run several more seconds to warm it up.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 26, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> Large compressors come with this already. Its called an unloader valve. No air is pumped until up to speed.  I've never looked into it, maybe these can be adjusted to let the unit run several more seconds to warm it up.



There are pressure switches that incorporate an unloader valve in their mechanism. The valve is piped in between the tank check valve and the compressor output.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 26, 2015)

I think you'll need more than just a "dog house" if you expect the compressor to last very long.  I have an older Kellogg 2 stage splash oiled compressor.  The compressor is specified to use 30W non detergent oil.  The owners manual clearly states in bold letters that the compressor shouldn't be run in temperatures below 20*F.   In 20*F and colder temperatures not enough oil can be circulated to keep the bearings and cylinder bore properly lubricated.

You'll need a heat source for the cold winter months and plenty of ventilation for the summer months.  The recommendations for placement for my compressor are a minimum of 6" between the flywheel and the wall with nothing to impede the air flow on the remaining 3 sides, and at least 2 feet of clear air space above the unit.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 26, 2015)

I forgot to add a little information about the unloader.  The one on the compressor in the picture is a mechanical style.  It's similar to a mechanical governor.  There's a spring loaded Schroeder valve, activating rod, and weight assembly under the cap on the crankshaft.  When the compressor shuts down the weights on the shaft relax.  The attached rod is then depresses the Schroeder valve and releases head pressure.   When the motor starts the centrifugal force makes the weights move outward and retracts the rod that opens the valve.  As soon as the motor is up to speed  the unloader is no longer allowing air to exhaust from the high pressure line.


----------



## rgray (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a 10hp and I put it overhead. My shop has 11 foot walls. I built a platform and the compressor is up in the rafters. My rafters are on 6ft centers so I could get away with that. A 15hp rotary phaze converter runs it and I still had to buy a smaller drive pulley for the motor to gear it down so it would start normal.
My advertised 6 hp (really 3hp) compressor is up there with it and I normally run off of it. I can switch the big one on anytime I'm gonna be running alot of air and need it. The noise level is surprisingly less when they are up that high. It's the warmest place in the shop year around I believe.


----------



## TomS (Aug 26, 2015)

I have my compressor in a Rubbermaid storage cabinet outside of my shop.  I cut holes and put four foundation ventilation grates around the top to get rid of the heat.  I live in Redding, California so I deal with 100 degree plus heat continually during the summer.  Winters aren't as cold as Minnesota but it does get into the teens.  Having it outside keeps the shop quiet enough to have a normal conversation plus saves floor space.

Tom S


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't think it's been mentioned but a true$$ synthetic oil has incredible flow specs at high and low temps. 

I would highly recommend investigating this.


----------



## jmanatee (Aug 26, 2015)

In the winter I set the garage heat to 40* at night. 60* when working out there.  My compressor (IR 7.5HP 80gal) is about as far from the heater as it can be in the front corner of the garage.   I would bet it can get below 30* in the compressor corner at night.  

If we start working out there before the heater warms it up and call for compressed air we can get quite a bit of belt slip and squealing.  

IR All season select oil (I think this is synthetic) says not to use below 30* with out a crank case heater.

This winter I think I will install a 3' length of heat tape.  that wont cost much to run (7watt per foot, 21 watt) and I bet it will keep the compressor oil above 35*


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 26, 2015)

jmanatee said:


> In the winter I set the garage heat to 40* at night. 60* when working out there.  My compressor (IR 7.5HP 80gal) is about as far from the heater as it can be in the front corner of the garage.   I would bet it can get below 30* in the compressor corner at night.
> 
> If we start working out there before the heater warms it up and call for compressed air we can get quite a bit of belt slip and squealing.
> 
> ...



In the Winter months here in WI it can often get below zero degrees F.   When I need to run the compressor under these conditions I open a moisture venting valve that unloads the system until the compressor comes up to speed. Under severe starting conditions I start up in short interrupted intervals & close the vent valve when the compressor comes up to speed.  This gets the pump "comfortable" before asking it to get working. It also has an unloader valve but under these severe conditions it needs more love.


----------



## ARKnack (Aug 27, 2015)

I built a cabinet and set it on top of it. I also added a ball valve to the drain and plumed it outside so all I have to do is toote it to drain it.. My unit is an Ingersal Rand and I use there synthetic oil for cold weather use. I live in Michigan. 
Google mounting a air compressor over head to see some ideas.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. SWMBO about sh*t when I suggested a dog house. That won't be happening.

So, I'm on plan B: take the unit aprt and mount the air pump in the dead space over the TIG welder.

Then mount the air tank from the ceiling over her  chest freezer.

Haven't got the details figured out yet.

Karl


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 27, 2015)

Karl, you may need the dog house anyway, but for you, not the compressor.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 27, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Karl, you may need the dog house anyway, but for you, not the compressor.



My woman punishes me by sending down to the shop when I'm bad.


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 27, 2015)

I've had my Campbell Hausfeld vertical compressor in a small, double-door wooden outdoor shed I built specifically for this purpose (6'L X  6'H  X 4'D) for about 25 years now with no problems. I have it plumbed into the garage with multiple drops all around and each one has a drain valve. It also houses my 2 hp dust collector (4" plumbed drops in garage) and a wrap-around shelf for my wood turning blank collection. I have them both wired with a power switch in the shop so I don't have to unlock the shed and go outside to turn them on/off.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 28, 2015)

Keep in mind there are several different types of lubrication systems on reciprocal compressors.  Most older ones use a splash system.  Then there's the pressure lubrication system and of course the oiless  system which generally uses a coated cylinder bore and some type of either coated or plastic piston rings.  The splash system is most susceptible to problems in cold weather.  Once you determine which system you have it'll be easier to design the enclosure


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

Use synthetic compressor oil instead of conventional compressor oil.  It helps a lot with cold weather start-ups.  Make sure it's synthetic "compressor oil" though, and not automotive synthetic oil.  The two are not interchangeable.

Awesome compressor!

GG


----------

